# telnet error with Kerberos5 Anthentication



## Anthie (Nov 30, 2010)

```
# telnet example.com
Trying 192.168.0.1...
Connected to example.com.
Escape character is '^]'.
[ Trying mutual KERBEROS5 (host/example.com@EXAMPLE.COM)... ]
Kerberos V5: mk_req failed (No such file or directory)
[ Trying KERBEROS5 (host/example.com@EXAMPLE.COM)... ]
Kerberos V5: mk_req failed (No such file or directory)
```

The telnet service and kerberos5 kdc are on the same server. I googled it, but found nothing. How to fix it?


----------

